# A22 Free Junctions



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

I know there has been a thread on Motorway tolls but this is solely for the A22 that runs along the Algarve, the info list was done by myself , I know others have put simalur by I know my works as has been on all the free junction that are mentioned this should be some help when more work starts on the EN125 also when the summer months will make the EN125 chock-ablock
******************************************
Junction 1 (Lagos) to Junction 2 (Odiaxere) Free Travel

Junction 4 (Alvor/Portimao) to Junction 5 ( Portimao/Monchique) Free Travel

Junction 7 (Armacao de Pera) to Junction 8 (Algoz) Free Travel

Junction 9 (IC1 Motorway) to Junction 10 (A2) Free Travel

Junction 11 (Boliquueime) to Junction 12 (Loule) Free Travel

Junction 18 (Vila Real) to (Castro Miram to Spanish Border) Free Travel

Please notenly these junctions Listed are not covered by the DEM (Electronic Registration Devise) these are the Gantries with Camera’s that record your Vehicle Registration number


----------



## Algarve (Mar 30, 2011)

Algarve said:


> I know there has been a thread on Motorway tolls but this is solely for the A22 that runs along the Algarve, the info list was done by myself , I know others have put simalur by I know my works as has been on all the free junction that are mentioned this should be some help when more work starts on the EN125 also when the summer months will make the EN125 chock-ablock
> ******************************************
> Junction 1 (Lagos) to Junction 2 (Odiaxere) Free Travel
> 
> ...


sorry for the spelling before you pull me up on it


----------

